# sounds in binyanim and gizrot



## htims

Hi there,
I might have misunderstood something. I thought that when a verb belongs to a certain Binyan, there is a sound that is represented throughout the Binyan.  Is this correct.
I'm now learning the gizrot and now it's all too confusing.

Can someone confirm, where the sounds are the same i.e. in the Binyan present tense, past tense or whatever?
I'm trying to arrange some sort of diagram with samples from each Binyan (or gizra) for each sound so that once I've learnt this for one verb, I can easily apply it to others in the same group/Binyan/gizra.
Is this possible?  I know that they'll be exceptions.  I need to know where the 'similar' sounds come into play to get me started...
Toda raba.


----------



## ks20495

First of all, this link will help you: http://www.morim.com/memento%20binyanim.htm

When you dissect a Hebrew verb, you have to think of it in four dimensions. (Try to restrain your panic):

1. The tense/person/number

This does not change regardless of the other dimensions. Every single verb that is, for example, they/masculine (הם) in the future tense will always begin with a י and end with a וּ. 

2. The root

The root gives me three or four letters that go between the letters that signify tense/person/number. For example, פ-שׁ-ט. Thus, I know that every verb whose root is פ-שׁ-ט and that is conjugated for הם in the future will include יפשטוּ (i.e., the consonants פשט preceded by י and followed by וּ).

3. The בניין
The בניין tells me what vowels and/or extra letters I have to add to create a specific verb. Let's say בניין הפעיל. The vowels for "הפעיל-future tense הם" are םֵםְםִים. I insert the first two dimensions and get: יַפְשִׁיטוּ.

Every בניין contains a "vowel frame" for each and every possible conjugation. What makes a בניין a בניין is that there it is a specific set of "vowel frames" (one for every person and number in every tense) that share a meaning.

To answer your specific question, there are only a few sounds that occur across an entire בניין:
הפעיל always has the initial הִ in past tense
התפעל always begins the with "Xit" (הִת, מִת, יִת, etc...)
פועל/הופעל always begin with "Xu"
נפעל always begins with נִ in past tense and present tense

In general, the conjugations across each tense will be very similar. But, every conjugation has its own particular "vowel pattern." So, I would recommend you look over the charts on the link I attached to see the similarities and differences in those forms.

4. The גזרה

The גזרה tells you if there are any letters in the root that cause the "vowel frame" to change. For example, let's take the root י-ר-ד. We would expect the form for "future tense הם" to be יֵיְרִידוּ, which was not particularly comfortable to say. So, we say יוֹרִידוּ.


----------



## htims

ks20495 said:


> First of all, this link will help you: http://www.morim.com/memento binyanim.htm
> 
> When you dissect a Hebrew verb, you have to think of it in four dimensions. (Try to restrain your panic):
> 
> 1. The tense/person/number
> 
> This does not change regardless of the other dimensions. Every single verb that is, for example, they/masculine (הם) in the future tense will always begin with a י and end with a וּ.
> 
> 2. The root
> 
> The root gives me three or four letters that go between the letters that signify tense/person/number. For example, פ-שׁ-ט. Thus, I know that every verb whose root is פ-שׁ-ט and that is conjugated for הם in the future will include יפשטוּ (i.e., the consonants פשט preceded by י and followed by וּ).
> 
> 3. The בניין
> The בניין tells me what vowels and/or extra letters I have to add to create a specific verb. Let's say בניין הפעיל. The vowels for "הפעיל-future tense הם" are םֵםְםִים. I insert the first two dimensions and get: יַפְשִׁיטוּ.
> 
> Have you got an extra vowel here?  Where is םֵ in יַפשיטו
> 
> Every בניין contains a "vowel frame" for each and every possible conjugation. What makes a בניין a בניין is that there it is a specific set of "vowel frames" (one for every person and number in every tense) that share a meaning.
> 
> To answer your specific question, there are only a few sounds that occur across an entire בניין:
> הפעיל always has the initial הִ in past tense
> התפעל always begins the with "Xit" (הִת, מִת, יִת, etc...)
> פועל/הופעל always begin with "Xu"  All tenses??
> נפעל always begins with נִ in past tense and present tense
> 
> In general, the conjugations across each tense will be very similar. But, every conjugation has its own particular "vowel pattern." So, I would recommend you look over the charts on the link I attached to see the similarities and differences in those forms.
> 
> 4. The גזרה
> 
> The גזרה tells you if there are any letters in the root that cause the "vowel frame" to change. For example, let's take the root י-ר-ד. We would expect the form for "future tense הם" to be יֵיְרִידוּ, which was not particularly comfortable to say. So, we say יוֹרִידוּ.


----------



## htims

Toda raba ks20495
Hope you are able to see my comments inline.
Here they are again just in case.

3. The בניין
The בניין tells me what vowels and/or extra letters I have to add to create a specific verb. Let's say בניין הפעיל. The vowels for "הפעיל-future tense הם" are םֵםְםִים. I insert the first two dimensions and get: יַפְשִׁיטוּ.

Have you got an extra vowel here? Where is םֵ in יַפשיטו

פועל/הופעל always begin with "Xu" Does this rule apply to all the tenses??


Thanks for the website link.  Very interesting.
Toda raba!!


----------



## ks20495

> 3. The בניין
> The בניין tells me what vowels and/or extra letters I have to add to create a specific verb. Let's say בניין הפעיל. The vowels for "הפעיל-future tense הם" are םֵםְםִים. I insert the first two dimensions and get: יַפְשִׁיטוּ.
> 
> Have you got an extra vowel here? Where is םֵ in יַפשיטו



No...But, I see your confusion. The םֵ is one of the letters א, נ, י, and ת (the letters that mark person in the future tense). In הפעיל, those letters are followed by an "a" sound (the vowel פתח). 



> פועל/הופעל always begin with "Xu" Does this rule apply to all the tenses??



Sorry...I didn't think this one through.

פועל:
past tense always begins םוּ
present tense always begins מְםוּ
future tense always begins םְםוּ (once again - א, ת, נ or י)

הופעל:
past tense always begins הוּ
present tense always begins מוּ
future tense always begins םוּ (once again - א, ת, נ or י)


----------



## yuval9

htims said:


> Toda raba ks20495
> Hope you are able to see my comments inline.
> Here they are again just in case.
> 
> 3. The בניין
> The בניין tells me what vowels and/or extra letters I have to add to create a specific verb. Let's say בניין הפעיל. The vowels for "הפעיל-future tense הם" are םֵםְםִים. I insert the first two dimensions and get: יַפְשִׁיטוּ.
> 
> Have you got an extra vowel here? Where is םֵ in יַפשיטו
> 
> פועל/הופעל always begin with "Xu" Does this rule apply to all the tenses??
> 
> 
> Thanks for the website link.  Very interesting.
> Toda raba!!


For הפעיל, future, הם  - the "pattern" is יַפְעִילוּ
When you put the root פ-ש-ט in the pattern - you get יפשיטו
The "extra letters" (known as מוספיות) are all the letters except the letters of the root, including the Yod in the beginning.
In the future tense, you will always have an extra letter (מוספית) in the beginning, this letter changes for different pronouns 
אני - מוספית א
אנחנו - מוספית נ
אתה, את,היא,אתם, אתן, הן* - מוספית ת
הוא,הם - מוספית י

In the case(pronoun הם), you have מוספית in the beginning (תחילית) - Yod
You also have מוספית in the end (סופית) - Vav


For בניין פועל, it is not true that the verb always begins with Xu. But the first letter of the root(know as פה"פ), should have a Xu sound
שֻלם
מְשֻלם
יְשֻלם,תְשֻלם

However, for בניין הופעל, you will have an extra letter in the beginning ( תחילית). Its vowel will be Xu
הֻשלם
מֻשלם
יֻשלם,תֻשְלם


----------



## htims

Toda raba Yuval9 and ks20495!!


----------



## htims

However, for בניין הופעל, you will have an extra letter in the beginning ( תחילית). Its vowel will be Xu
הֻשלם
מֻשלם
יֻשלם,תֻשְלם 

Can you please give the transliteration for these. I cna't see/sound the Xu in these words.


----------



## yuval9

Hushlam
Mushlam
Yushlam/Tushlam

Hu - for past
Mu - for present
U/Nu/Yu/Tu - for future


----------

